# best way to get rid of ammonia from amazonia?



## Jiinx (Apr 5, 2012)

Hi there,
I'm slowly setting up my new tank. I plan on using amazonia II for the substrate but worried about the ammonia spiking. Just wondering would it be of any use if I was to put my substrate down and fill the tank with some water and keep replacing it every day? No plants, no fish..just soil and water. 

thank you.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

The best way to get rid of ammonia? Let the tank cycle.


----------



## Jiinx (Apr 5, 2012)

Okay. Didn't want to risk melting my plants or having my fish die from the additional ammonia leeching from the soil. Apparently amazonia leeches it for the first few weeks. I thought before I cycled I'd just toss out some ammonium water.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

You shouldn't add any fish until you get a zero ammonia reading on your test kit and then zero Nitrite indicating your tank is fully cycled. Your plants should be OK.
--
Paul


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

just constant water changes. if you have no livestock - you really shouldnt at this point - do large water changes, just try to keep the temperature around the same when adding new water and make sure to treat the water first if using tap and your plants would probably enjoy it.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

If you have fish in there already, prepare to buy new fish.

If you don't have fish in there, just let it be. Plants love ammonium.

http://www.fishlore.com/NitrogenCycle.htm


----------



## Jiinx (Apr 5, 2012)

nope, no fish. nothing inside. Empty. Have had three tanks before and have cycled them before putting fish. Just wanted to know about the soil and plants..

thanks for the link!


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Jiinx said:


> nope, no fish. nothing inside. Empty. Have had three tanks before and have cycled them before putting fish. Just wanted to know about the soil and plants..
> 
> thanks for the link!


Great! You have nothing to worry about then.


----------



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

Hey jynx!

I just set up a 35g with amazonia soil n tap water, and a 45 with brown soil and 80% ro water 20% cycled water out of my 70 gal, I've had it running for about 2 weeks now, I threw a guppy in the ro n he's not enjoying it to much, althoe im just adding age to it right now, with the Amazonia tank in scared to even test the water right now, it's been running sense the fish n reptile show I think the guppy is going there soon, I'm gonna set it up with one peice of large driftwood ive had soaking for weeks, one I'm gonna do aura blues and oebt and the other ro I'm gonna do crystals, I can't wait tell its cycled, all I've been doin is leaving the lids off and having evaporation, and then changing 5gal every couple days, I'm in no hurry tho, I still got a 55 acrylic I have let up with lights ad everything I just need to fill and get my filters in n running  can't wait to see your new tank  what kind of filtration and lights do you have on it???


----------

